# Grand Carnival: Renewal



## Sylph (Mar 14, 2015)

The lights beat down on the endless act in the rings, the crowd letting out whoops and cheers as the clowns chase one another around. Gasps ring in the tent as the lion tamer attempts to stick their head into the maw of the savage beast, trapeze running through their routine overhead to draw the eye. One by one the acts run their course and return the attention to the man at the center of it all, leaning on a oil black cane and watching the crown with both amusement and sharpness. Somewhere in that crowd lies a lost act to him, one that has finally returned home to where the whelp belongs.

Stepping away from the rings, the Ringmaster takes a bow before the cheering crowd and awaits for them to silence before taking on a booming voice.

"Welcome one and all to our little show. My has the time past since we started this night. But do not fret, my pets, for we are not done yet not by a long shot. See, tonight we are having a special show for you all, one that will last as many nights as it takes to weed out my tired act to make room for the new talents you will become. You are all going to join in out fun, all while watching your predecessors disappear to become another feature in the show."

Tipping his hat back, he gives the chilled crowd a grin that sent shivers down their spines.

"You won't be leaving here until the show is done."

*Night Stage: Start
You have 24 hours to send in actions*


----------



## Sylph (Mar 16, 2015)

The lights return upon the captives in the tent, revealing all that may have transpired in the dark. One by one the performers count each other until it was clear that they were all here. Stepping from the group, the Ring Master takes the center ring and tips his hat down low.

"Well well my Brothers and Sisters. Seems you have all behaved this night and apparently so have I. But that won't be happening now. One by one you will be whittled down by your own hands. Make me proud "

*Day Stage: Start
48 hours to make a decision *


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 16, 2015)

....Well. No deaths. That sure is. Helpful. 
Yeah I've got nothing. Just signing in.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh hey no death, looks like an inactive or abstained one too, going by flavour text?

So do we abstain? That seems good considering we're out ahead on numbers.


----------



## see ya (Mar 16, 2015)

Not a whole lot we can do. Not even a death to go on. We are still completely, totally in the dark.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 16, 2015)

Hmm. Not much to do today. But, yay nobody died! But even though *abstaining* is the norm, I wish we could do _something._ It's a blessing and a curse. I'm glad the inforoles have more time to work!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 16, 2015)

Squirtles, signing in.

The only thing that could've happened besides inactivity is that the clown blocked the mafiosi. Considering that the time window was so short for the night actions (I sent mine in like thirty minutes before it was day), it's more probable that they were inactive.


----------



## M&F (Mar 16, 2015)

Ugh, we're already aboard the abstain train? Let's at least _try_ to think of something.

For one, if ILS is on the right, we might have a thing or two to gain from checking if any players haven't been active in the forums since the beginning of the game. That would be... quite convenient, and it's likelier that the mafia just didn't notice the short notice (oh hoh) while they were making a decision in group, but still, no reason not to check.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like Phantom hasn't been on since the 13th. Think it might be her?


----------



## M&F (Mar 16, 2015)

Phantom's the only of the lot who hasn't been on today, far as I can see. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Wargle (Mar 16, 2015)

Hmm, but if Phantom were Ring Master and not active surely another mafia would have been allowed to kill? Or maybe not. Though I do agree flavor wise it sounds like a no kill or inactive. And a no kill n0 is weird


----------



## see ya (Mar 16, 2015)

There's multiple reasons that there could be no kill, though. The target was healed, mafia was roleblocked, etc. 

Phantom being inactive IS a lead, but it's a rather weak one.


----------



## M&F (Mar 16, 2015)

Wargle said:


> Hmm, but if Phantom were Ring Master and not active surely another mafia would have been allowed to kill? Or maybe not. Though I do agree flavor wise it sounds like a no kill or inactive. And a no kill n0 is weird


This seems like a more traditional kind of mafia structure, in which the current don is absolutely and irrevocably the one responsible for sending the action in, rather than the more laissez-faire stuff that really usually tends to be my thing rather than any other GM's.



Floette said:


> There's multiple reasons that there could be no kill, though. The target was healed, mafia was roleblocked, etc.
> 
> Phantom being inactive IS a lead, but it's a rather weak one.


There's those and the Strong Man, yes. Moreover, I'll prefer a weak lead to an absence of leads. Even if we opt not to act on this lead right now, it's one to keep in mind.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 16, 2015)

...I think everyone is just way too used to MF's games by now since they were the only ones happening for... a long time. We are all aware that Phantom... works, right? And has a very difficult job, at that. We shouldn't attribute to mafia action what might be attributed to real life issue.


----------



## M&F (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not proposing that we punish Phantom for being busy, but a possible indicator is a possible indicator. Like, if Phantom is indeed don and didn't send in a kill, lynching her for it wouldn't be because not sending an action was a bad thing to do, but simply because our game objective is to lynch mafia.


----------



## see ya (Mar 16, 2015)

We'll keep it in mind for next time, I guess. But it's not enough to go on for now. 

*Abstain*.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 16, 2015)

I exist. I've been working at the hospital sixteen hours a day and we've had like ten arrests and psych holds and trespassing people and UGH to top it off officers calling in sick and nurses being buttholes. 

Fuck grammar I'm on my phone. 

But yeah, I've been busy, but that doesn't mean I'm mafia. If that logic were sound we'd lunch Flora first every game. Sorry Flora. :(

*abstaining*

My guess would be a lucky healer, or activated alien.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 16, 2015)

Flora, you and me, lunch, up for it?

Fucking autocorrect. You all know what I meant. .


----------



## Wargle (Mar 16, 2015)

I was very confused at first when MF was talking then I remembered "There are other people hat host besides him"

The standard day one Flora lynch is... rather old.... maybe mix it up and do the day one no lynch


----------



## Wargle (Mar 16, 2015)

I totally noticed Flora wasn't in this at all


----------



## Superbird (Mar 16, 2015)

Of course, the mafia could always be playing mind games with us by deliberately not killing anyone. Or unintentionally forgetting their action - the deadline certainly snuck up on me faster than I expected.

*Abstain*.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm willing to make a marginally safe bet the mafia did _not_ choose to no kill. It'd be really weird and unhelpful on night 0 to do that. I can't think of any reason that's at least ok, unless there's a really huge gambit they're playing at


----------



## M&F (Mar 17, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Of course, the mafia could always be playing mind games with us by deliberately not killing anyone. Or unintentionally forgetting their action - the deadline certainly snuck up on me faster than I expected.


Playing to lose sounds like a pretty interesting gambit, eh? I'd consider failure to send the kill in our top theory here.

Anyways, since the *abstain* train is going full steam ahead, I guess no-lunching is what's left. At least this time there's been _some_ amount of conversation before the bandwagoning.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 18, 2015)

The Ring Master frowns as the crowd moved to not follow the act, sparing the performers from killing one another. Tapping his cane on the floor, drawing the attention of the crowd to him.

"Seems we have come to an end. Unfortunately no one could make a choice and left things hanging. Let's remedy this tomarrow."

*Night Stage: Start
48 hours to send in actions.*


----------

